# Collagen sheets



## smokininthegarden (Mar 5, 2020)

Does anyone know of a good instructional video for using collagen sheets? I am planing on trying some this weekend 
to make some capocollo. What I have found on the inet  gives mixed results, some say wet the sheets before use 
some say don’t wet, etc.  Just wondering if anyone knows of a good video or can give me some advice on this.
These things are not cheep so I don’t want to mess any up.

Cal


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 5, 2020)

Get with pcfarmer (Adam) he has used the sheets.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 5, 2020)

*22 x 24 Collagen Sheets*
*Walton's*

Thin sheets of collagen used to wrap meat during the drying and curing process. Typically used for whole muscle meats such as prosciutto, capocollo, pancetta, and dry cured ham. Collagen can stick to the meat surface yet still allow for moisture to be released and smoke to penetrate. It provides a physical barrier against outside air and contaminants while a product is being dry cured while retaining breathability.

*Features:*


5 sheets per package
Recommended to be used inside of meat netting
Briefly soak or wet the collagen sheet before wrapping meat.
*Specifications:*


Store in a cool and dry place
22 in x 24 in


----------



## louie.charcuterie (Aug 18, 2020)

This is what I use. Says not to wet before using the net. It sticks just fine after the water rinse once the meat is cured. Pat dry, wrap, net and hang more or less (obviously more involved.) Yes this pack was expensive, I was trying out a new supplier and I'm in Canada.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 18, 2020)

I have tried them.  Couldnt get them off the meat when I took them out of the chamber.  I wetted them.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 18, 2020)

Here's a very good video.... 2 guys and a cooler video..








						How to make Guanciale – 2 Guys & A Cooler
					






					twoguysandacooler.com
				





*Ingredients*
Metric – US Customary

12.5 g kosher salt 2.5%
1.25 g Insta Cure #1 .25%
*I would use Cure #2 in the above step at the same rate Cure#1 was used..*.
3.75 g cracked black pepper .75%
1.25 g red pepper flakes .25%
8.75 g light brown sugar 1.75%
2.5 g fennel seed .5%
1 small sprig of fresh rosemary for every 500g
a few juniper berries for every 500g
a few bay leaves for every 500g


----------

